# Ultramarine "Otto" Rip rods



## NorthAdriatic (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi everybody!

Someone knows or has ever used this cane?
English friends will say a great asset in certain beaches and if they see lots!

http://www.ultramarine.it/rip_ otto.htm


----------

